# Proprietary NVIDIA driver not working



## volatilevoid (May 22, 2013)

Hello,

I can't get the proprietary NVIDIA drivers to work with FreeBSD 10-CURRENT. I'm always getting


```
(EE) May 22 01:42:14 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize default colormap
```

and X.Org exits. Xorg.0.log doesn't give any useful hints besides that.

What I've already tried:

1) GENERIC (r250582) instead of custom kernel (r250824): same result.
2) Tried x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa: X.Org gives the error message 
	
	



```
failed to set mtrr: Operation not supported
```
Changing machdep.disable_mtrrs didn't help.
3) Compiled x11/nvidia-driver with GCC instead of Clang: same result as with Clang.

After googling a bit, I found a thread in a Russian BSD forum where someone saw the same error in 9.1-BETA, unfortunately without any posted solution.

The kernel modules nvidia and linux are kldload'ed and dbus and hald are running. The graphics card is a GeForce 8800 GTS 512.

Any hints?

Thanks in advance! 

Thomas



*Edit:* I fixed it! Compiled x11-servers/xorg-server with GCC instead of Clang and suddenly X.Org starts without problems.  Looks like x11-servers/xorg-server depends on some GCC feature...


----------



## Styx (May 24, 2013)

I have the same problem but I use the x11/nvidia-driver-304. Both x11-server/xorg-server and the nvidia-driver-304 are compiled WITHOUT_CLANG. But I am still getting this failure:


```
NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize default colormap
```

How exactly did you solve your problem?


----------



## volatilevoid (May 25, 2013)

Styx said:
			
		

> I have the same problem but I use the x11/nvidia-driver-304. Both x11-server/xorg-server and the nvidia-driver-304 are compiled WITHOUT_CLANG. But I am still getting this failure:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi @Styx,

This is what I did:

`cd /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server`
`make USE_GCC=any install clean`

That solved my problem. Maybe WITHOUT_CLANG works slightly different to this approach?

Tell me how it went!

Thomas



Edit: Seems like X.Org 7.7 works out-of-the-box with Clang. Just installed it with portmaster without changing the port.


----------



## xibo (Jun 3, 2013)

It likely originates here, which means virtually everything is potentially broken on head right now, including the base, because it gets built with -O2 by default. Workaround is to downgrade optimization or as already proposed to use gcc instead of clang.


----------

